# Whats the best OTA tuner/converter box



## saturn456 (Jul 7, 2006)

I now see that TIVO has a list of supported tuner/converter boxes.

http://www3.tivo.com/form-apps/show.do?pg=/setupandsupport/digitaltrans/digitaltrans.html

I have my government coupon on order.

Does anyone have recommendations of boxes that work better than others or have better features? ( I listed some of the ones I could buy locally with my coupon.)

(I did find this page that has reviews http://site.dtvboxanswers.com/reviews)

Afterdawn seems to carry almost every one of these and has specs on each:

http://www.afterdawn.com/hardware/category.cfm/dtv_converters

* Access DTA1010D
* Apex DT250 (Bestbuy $60)
* Artec T3Apro
* Cadence DTVC9
* Channel Master CM-7000
* Coship N9988T
* GE 22729
* Insignia NS-DXA1 & NS-DXA1-APT (BestBuy $60)
* Lasonic LTA-260 (RadioShack $70)
* Magnavox TB100MW9 (Walmart $50)
* Microgem MGMG2000
* Philco TB100HH9
* RCA DTA 800A (Walmart $50)
* Sansonic FT-300A
* Tivax STB-T9
* Venturer STB7766G (Target $50)
* Winegard RC-DT09
* Zenith DTT900 & DTT901 (Circuit City $60)


----------



## techieunite (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother uses one of these with a projector.

Basically, some of them have problems with audio output when using the coax out.

If you use the RCA cables, then this is typicaly not a problem.

The one issue that you might run into is how the converter box shows HD channels.

Not all digital shows are HD. For the HD ones, depending on the box, you may see a black/grey box around the shows. Different boxes handles this differently.

A smart idea would be to buy a box and test it. If you like it, return it and re-buy with the goverent coupon.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Any of them do QAM so we can use them on cable?


----------



## saturn456 (Jul 7, 2006)

I found that afterdawn.com (link above) carries almost every one of these boxes. THe also have detailed specs on each. I went through almost every one and did not see any with HD support.

BestBuy carries the Samsung DTB-H260 and HDTV expert says it supports QAM but it is not on the TIVO list.

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_b/h260f.html
www.samsungstb.com


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> Any of them do QAM so we can use them on cable?


OP seems to be interested in a CECB (coupon-eligible converter box). A number of features, like QAM tuning, disqualify a box for the coupon program.

The Samsung DTB-H260 would also be disqualified based on, among other things, its component and HDMI outputs.

Looks like TiVo decided not to support any non-CECB boxes. I'm a little surprised that there won't be any OTA boxes with USB or serial tuning - must not be many OTA-only series 2es floating around out there.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

saturn456 said:


> I found that afterdawn.com (link above) carries almost every one of these boxes. THe also have detailed specs on each. I went through almost every one and did not see any with HD support.
> 
> BestBuy carries the Samsung DTB-H260 and HDTV expert says it supports QAM but it is not on the TIVO list.
> 
> ...


Interesting that the Samsung webpage linked to has nothing about a "Samsung DTB-H260", not even when you do a search of the website.

It does list a "DTB-H260F", but that's listed as an NTSC device, and mentions nothing about QAM.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

techieunite said:


> ...Not all digital shows are HD. For the HD ones, depending on the box, you may see a black/grey box around the shows. Different boxes handles this differently...


Don't confuse picture shape with picture definition.

You can have a 4x3 (old style) shaped picture, and it can still be high def.

It is shows done in the newer format tho' (16x9), that are more apt to be high def.

If you're watching those on a widescreen set, those shows will NOT have any black bars. Being widescreen, they'll fill the widescreen display just fine.

It's when widescreen shows are run on a TV with a traditionally shaped screen (4x3) that will lead to black bars on the top and bottom. (Unless the tuner allows you to crop the image down to 4x3, and then you're losing part of the picture.)

Worse, if the digital station runs 4x3 video in the middle of their widescreen image, it appears on a standard TV with black bars all around it. I really wish they'd switch the coding or whatever and send out 4x3 AS 4x3. More than one digital channel in this area broadcasts in 4x3 pretty much all the time, and their picture fills a traditional TV screen. (It doesn't show up letterboxed, let alone framed.)


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd personally go for a box with S-video out and ,not necessarily as important, Smart antenna support. I don't think there are very many out there that do the latter, and only a handful that have S-video. That's my two cents, and for me at least the Apex DT250 works fine.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I use the Channel Master CM-7000 (D2A). :up:

It is one of the CECB units with S-Video out, it has a metal (not plastic) enclosure, uses a standard AC power cord (not an AC adapter), and works great with my Sony SVR-3000 (Series 2) TiVo.

Check it out on the AVS Forum...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

newskilz said:


> I'd personally go for a box with S-video out and ,not necessarily as important, Smart antenna support.


What does Smart antenna support mean?

BTW, has anybody heard of any kind of official ignoring of coupon expiration dates or reissue of cards? Mine expired (a few months ago). I seem to remember hearing various rumblings from senators (IIRC) about the expiration of the cards.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mattack said:


> What does Smart antenna support mean?
> 
> BTW, has anybody heard of any kind of official ignoring of coupon expiration dates or reissue of cards? Mine expired (a few months ago). I seem to remember hearing various rumblings from senators (IIRC) about the expiration of the cards.


smart antenna
antennas that support it can hook to converters that support it and when a channel is asked for it can move the antenna to a predetermined configuration to get the best signal for that channel.

I just picked up 2 APEX 502 as they have Svideo 480i and support smart antenna. 59$ at Best Buy and they had a bunch on the shelf. My coupons expired today(16th) so I just picked up the ones that had the most confirmed features and figured I would deal with IR instead of having serial control.

ETA -and it is metal case and uses standard power cord as well.

Best Buy had Insignia on the shelf as well but that did not look to have s video or 480i based on the box details


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Smart Antenna is not necessarily mechanical. It could be an electronically switched multi-directional antenna, which is a number of directional antenna elements, which a set is switched in on electronic command.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> smart antenna
> antennas that support it can hook to converters that support it and when a channel is asked for it can move the antenna to a predetermined configuration to get the best signal for that channel.
> 
> I just picked up 2 APEX 502 as they have Svideo 480i and support smart antenna. 59$ at Best Buy and they had a bunch on the shelf. My coupons expired today(16th) so I just picked up the ones that had the most confirmed features and figured I would deal with IR instead of having serial control.
> ...


I bought the Apex to use on a little 20" set. Just playing around with it for a very short period, I noted at least 1 channel that was boxed on all 4 sides and it was pretty minimized. When pushing the "aspect" button, it said it couldn't be changed, when trying to maximize. Can that be remedied?

It's on a set that was moved down to the basement when I got a flat panel about a month ago, so I only really used the Apex that one tme, for about 10 min.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

{bump} What's the current SOAK on the best OTA digital converter that works with TiVo?

I have a Series 2, and just kicked Comcast to the curb. I'm looking for a SD converter that the TiVo can easily control, either through the IR blaster or a serial port. I'm interested in hearing in good/bad experiences people have had with a Series 2 OTA setup.

Thanks!


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

flaminio said:


> {bump} What's the current SOAK on the best OTA digital converter that works with TiVo?
> 
> I have a Series 2, and just kicked Comcast to the curb. I'm looking for a SD converter that the TiVo can easily control, either through the IR blaster or a serial port. I'm interested in hearing in good/bad experiences people have had with a Series 2 OTA setup.
> 
> Thanks!


I love the Channel Master 7000. Does S-Video Output.

Problem is, they are getting kind of scarce. I would think that everyone who needed one already bought one. I ended up getting mine for $8 shipped after my coupon back in the summer....

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 1, 2007)

flaminio said:


> {bump} What's the current SOAK on the best OTA digital converter that works with TiVo?
> 
> I have a Series 2, and just kicked Comcast to the curb. I'm looking for a SD converter that the TiVo can easily control, either through the IR blaster or a serial port. I'm interested in hearing in good/bad experiences people have had with a Series 2 OTA setup.
> 
> Thanks!


Kudos in kicking Comcast to the curb! I have not missed the bill in the two and half years that they got the boot at my house. I have survived quite well and often overwelmed with so much to watch with ota and dvds.

In the past year and a half, I have a Best Buy Insignia box connected to my six year old series 2 in my office. I set it up the day I received the software update in the summer of 08. The software was a breeze to get the box up and running. The set up added years of usefull value to my 15 year old sony tv and s2. The box is performing like a champ by showing no issues.

The up front cost of the box and antenna to make the upgrade to your series 2 would probably be paid for by just one month of a comcast bill. Hell, I bought a series 3 with my cable savings.

I do not think the box is in the store any longer. I am sure they are all over e-bay. I agree with the previous poster, I would have opted for the channel master first had it been available when I wanted to set up my s2 with an antenna.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.channelmaster.com/product-overview.php?proID=21&catID=45


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

gastrof said:


> http://www.channelmaster.com/product-overview.php?proID=21&catID=45


Only refurbished units available from the CM on-line store.
Nobody else has it in stock.

Cheers!
-Doug

p.s. - Did see that CM is putting their own DVR on the street. Combination HD/SD DVR STB. $400. Claims to do 30 hours of HD. Interesting.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

Before I bought an HD unit I had a CM 7000. Bought it on name, reviews, and the S-video connector. It worked well for the short time I used it.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like the Channel Master CM-7000. only thing i dont like is the zoom is off center. but you cant use the zoom with tivo. 
it also has super vhs(s-video) out.


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> I like the Channel Master CM-7000. only thing i dont like is the zoom is off center. but you cant use the zoom with tivo.
> it also has super vhs(s-video) out.


Huh?

When the CM-7000 is receiving a 16:9 picture, you can choose a letterbox, zoom1 (semi-letterbox), zoom2 (4:3 crop), or full (which would squish the 16:9 to 4:3.

I could swear the center of the zoom is the center of the 16:9 screen.

Why don't you just record letterbox for all HD content?

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Channel Master CM-7000 also works well for me on one of my Series 2s - don't use it much only if there are 3 things I want to record from OTA

Good Luck,


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dstoffa said:


> Only refurbished units available from the CM on-line store.
> Nobody else has it in stock.
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Looks allot like the DTVPal DVR that Dishnetwork sold.

http://www.dtvpal.com/

http://www.channelmasterstore.com/CM_7000PAL_DVR_p/cm-7000pal.htm

Only it costs $150 more.

Thanks,


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

Well, I'm convinced. I bought one of the refurbs from CM's site. It has a one month guarantee, and after a month a new one would be the same as a refurb one anyway. Plus, it's cheaper; and doubleplus, there are no new ones anyway.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont have it hooked to my tivo s2. I got it just in case i needed to get rid of cable. I almost did when 50 of my coworkers were fired. 
I do use it almost everyday when my s2 is busy recording and i want to watch the local news. also it looks better then the cable box i have on the s2.



dstoffa said:


> Huh?
> 
> When the CM-7000 is receiving a 16:9 picture, you can choose a letterbox, zoom1 (semi-letterbox), zoom2 (4:3 crop), or full (which would squish the 16:9 to 4:3.
> 
> ...


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

For those using the Channel Master 7000 -- do you change channels via an IR blaster, or serial cable?

Also, are you able to change into subchannels?

Thanks for your wisdom...


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

flaminio said:


> For those using the Channel Master 7000 -- do you change channels via an IR blaster, or serial cable?
> 
> Also, are you able to change into subchannels?
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom...


IR blaster. It would NOT be coupon eligible if it had a serial port on it. CM had to disable digital audio out in order for the box to be coupon eligible.

Your DVR will need to send the proper button presses / digits in order to tune subchannels. This will also be dependent on how the channel guide for your DVR is constructed

For example, To tune channel 44.1, your DVR needs to send 4, 4, 1, Enter to the CM-7000. To tune channel 3.2, your DVR needs to send 0, 3, 2, Enter to the CM-7000. If the DVR cannot send three digits, it can also send one or two digits -- and then it will only tune primary channels. If 3, Enter is sent to the CM-7000, it will tune to 3.1. If 4, 4, Enter is sent to the CM-7000, it will tune to 44.1. If you send 3, 2, Enter to the CM-7000, it will tune to 32.1, NOT 3.2.

It will all depend on how the channel guide is constructed for you DVR.

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

dstoffa said:


> Why don't you just record letterbox for all HD content?
> 
> Cheers!
> -Doug


Once you set the Zoom Factor on the CM-7000 for 16:9 programming, it will remember that for 16:9 programming. I recommend recording in letterbox because:

1. You will see the whole picture.
2. Your DVR will record the letterbox pic. If you are viewing on a 16:9 TV, during playback, you can set the zoom of your TV (zoom a 4:3 pic so that the left and right edges are at the left and right edges of a 16:9 screen, and the black bars get pushed off-screen -- NOT STRETCH to fill) to fill the screen. Quite a bonus.
3. The PQ will be noticeably better with the CM-7000.

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

I've got the Channel Master 7000 now, and it's all connected to my antenna (found 57 channels), with video going through to my TiVo Series 2 (240).

Everything seems like it is working, but the CM is not changing channels. I can see the IR Blaster typing in the channels, but the channel never changes.

It seems like the IR Blaster is never hitting the "Enter". I can change the channel with the TiVo remote, but only if I hit "Enter" after keying in channel.

Any advice?

Thanks...


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

flaminio said:


> I've got the Channel Master 7000 now, and it's all connected to my antenna (found 57 channels), with video going through to my TiVo Series 2 (240).
> 
> Everything seems like it is working, but the CM is not changing channels. I can see the IR Blaster typing in the channels, but the channel never changes.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by 'seeing' the channel change? Is your Tivo sending digits? How do you know?

The CM-7000 uses Pioneer box codes. However, the 'ENTER' key is different. However, if the channels are sent, the CM-7000 will time-out after three seconds, and just change to the entered channel.

You need to explain in detail what is going on. You trying to change to channel ___. The Tivo is sending ____. And the CM-7000 displays ____.

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

dstoffa said:


> What do you mean by 'seeing' the channel change? Is your Tivo sending digits? How do you know?
> 
> The CM-7000 uses Pioneer box codes. However, the 'ENTER' key is different. However, if the channels are sent, the CM-7000 will time-out after three seconds, and just change to the entered channel.
> 
> You need to explain in detail what is going on. You trying to change to channel ___. The Tivo is sending ____. And the CM-7000 displays ____.


When doing the guided setup, I can see on the screen that the IR Blaster is entering the digits for the channel.

I am trying to change to channel 10-1. The Tivo is sending "10-1". And the CM-7000 displayes "10-1".

Actually, in typing this up, I think I figured it out. I don't think I receive a channel "10-1". The guided setup used 10-1 and 13-1 to test channel changing, and I don't think I have either of those, so I was concluding that it was not working. Changing channels to ones that I'm sure I have works as you describe. Probably what I need to do is review what channels I'm actually receiving, and then deselect the ones I don't.

This OTA digital stuff is still new for me, so bear with me a bit . Honestly, I haven't used an antenna for television since the _1970s_ LOL.


----------



## timmie88 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Magnavox TB110MW9 with a Tivo? The list only shows compatibility with the TB100MW9, but the TB110MW9 seems much more prevalent. Does anyone know if it works?

I'm looking for a cheap option (and have exhausted my coupons on non-compatible tuners).

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

flaminio said:


> Actually, in typing this up, I think I figured it out. I don't think I receive a channel "10-1". The guided setup used 10-1 and 13-1 to test channel changing, and I don't think I have either of those, so I was concluding that it was not working. Changing channels to ones that I'm sure I have works as you describe. Probably what I need to do is review what channels I'm actually receiving, and then deselect the ones I don't.
> 
> This OTA digital stuff is still new for me, so bear with me a bit . Honestly, I haven't used an antenna for television since the _1970s_ LOL.


That would do it. Make sure your Tivo is not trying to tune stations that your STB cannot tune.

In addition, you will want to disable the power-down feature of the CM-7000. If you don't, the CM-7000 will turn itself off if idle for 4 hours (likely in the overnight hours). There is an option to do this somewhere in the CM-7000 setup menu.

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

timmie88 said:


> Has anyone tried the Magnavox TB110MW9 with a Tivo? The list only shows compatibility with the TB100MW9, but the TB110MW9 seems much more prevalent. Does anyone know if it works?
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap option (and have exhausted my coupons on non-compatible tuners).
> 
> ...


Coupons? I thought they would have expired by now...

What boxes did you buy that are not compatible?

To answer your question, I am almost certain that the box would work. The real issue at hand is making sure the proper IR codes are being sent to the box. I cannot fathom why Magnavox would spend the engineering and effort to simply create a new IR codeset for this seemingly update box.

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## williammorri (Jan 14, 2010)

Depends on the inputs you have to the TV, chances are it may be VGA if it is and can accept the HD protocols then...actually, there are too many if's here. Why don't you list the inputs to the Tv and how old it is, which is important too.


----------



## timmie88 (Jan 5, 2010)

dstoffa said:


> Coupons? I thought they would have expired by now...
> 
> What boxes did you buy that are not compatible?
> 
> ...


I just got whatever was free with coupon back when the coupons were available for the rooms that didn't have cable (or Tivo). They were a Sunkey and a Craig. Neither of them are on Tivo's list. Now we've decided to cut the cord and get rid of cable, so I need a converter for the series 2 Tivos in the house ...


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

dstoffa said:


> That would do it. Make sure your Tivo is not trying to tune stations that your STB cannot tune.


Thanks so much for your help -- after deselecting the several channels that are unavailable to me, the TiVo is controlling the CM7000 like a champ! The acid test was last night when it successfully tuned and recorded American Idol -- if the TiVo had missed that one I would have been seriously beaten up by the wife & daughters.

And for me, TiVo picked up a Nova program about ancient Egyptian boats, which was also very cool.

This OTA stuff is pretty cool. And you can't beat the monthly price .


----------



## dstoffa (Dec 14, 2005)

flaminio said:


> Thanks so much for your help.


No problem.



> This OTA stuff is pretty cool. And you can't beat the monthly price .


Just make sure you disable the energy saving power down on the CM-7000. You wouldn't want your CM powering down and not able to record Idol now would you???

Cheers!
-Doug


----------



## timmie88 (Jan 5, 2010)

timmie88 said:


> Has anyone tried the Magnavox TB110MW9 with a Tivo? The list only shows compatibility with the TB100MW9, but the TB110MW9 seems much more prevalent. Does anyone know if it works?
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap option (and have exhausted my coupons on non-compatible tuners).
> 
> ...


For anyone else that needs this info, the TB110MW9 did indeed work correctly with a Series 2. You can get them for about $16 + $10 shipping on ebay for a refurbished unit, by far the cheapest I was able to find for a tuner that works with Tivo. So far works great and the picture seems pretty decent. Since it's a refurb, I can only hope the quality holds up (it says 90 day warranty on the materials)


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

timmie88 said:


> For anyone else that needs this info, the TB110MW9 did indeed work correctly with a Series 2. You can get them for about $16 + $10 shipping on ebay for a refurbished unit, by far the cheapest I was able to find for a tuner that works with Tivo. So far works great and the picture seems pretty decent. Since it's a refurb, I can only hope the quality holds up (it says 90 day warranty on the materials)


Leave the power on for the full 90 days. If it's still working it will probably last a long time.


----------

